# Very weird problem with one particular netatalk share



## mariourk (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a very weird problem with one particular netatalk share. When I add the share to be automatically mounted during boot, in the account settings, it won't be mounted. When I look in the list with shares to be automatically mounted, it suddenly has the name of another mount and is listed at the bottom of the list.

I can still manually browse to the share in the finder, but it refuses to be mounted automatically. I really have no idea why this is happening.

The netatalk logs don't give any useful information. The logs on the Mac give these lines.

```
Mar 18 15:43:29 gbu164 kernel[0]: ASP_TCP CheckReqQueueSize: increasing req queue from 32 to 128 entries. so 0xffffff8025c46000 
Mar 18 15:43:29 gbu164 kernel[0]: ASP_TCP asp_tcp_usr_control: invalid kernelUseCount 0
```

Does anyone have an idea why this goes wrong?


----------

